# vlc,parte ma senza video e audio[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

ho installato vlc ma quando vado per vedere un film o una traccia musicale si partono i minuti pero non si sente ne audio e nemmeno video

ecco vi posto questo che ci sono errori[/code]

```
mattylux@tux ~ $ vlc -vvv tg.wmv --sout udp:192.168.0.255 --ttl 12 

VLC media player 0.9.8a Grishenko

[00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.8a Grishenko - (c) 1996-2008 the VideoLAN team

[00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--disable-a52' '--disable-aa' '--disable-faad' '--disable-alsa' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-arts' '--disable-asademux' '--disable-atmo' '--disable-bonjour' '--disable-fribidi' '--disable-vcd' '--disable-cddax' '--disable-libcddb' '--disable-libcdio' '--disable-csri' '--disable-dbus' '--disable-dbus-control' '--disable-dirac' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-dc1394' '--disable-debug' '--disable-dca' '--disable-dv' '--disable-dvb' '--disable-dvdread' '--disable-dvdnav' '--disable-esd' '--disable-fb' '--enable-avcodec' '--enable-avformat' '--enable-swscale' '--disable-imgresample' '--enable-postproc' '--disable-flac' '--disable-fluidsynth' '--disable-fontconfig' '--disable-ggi' '--disable-gnomevfs' '--disable-gnutls' '--disable-hal' '--disable-httpd' '--disable-id3tag' '--disable-jack' '--disable-kate' '--disable-libass' '--disable-caca' '--enable-libgcrypt' '--disable-notify' '--disable-libproxy' '--disable-libtar' '--disable-libsysfs' '--disable-libv4l2' '--disable-lirc' '--disable-live555' '--disable-lua' '--disable-mkv' '--disable-mmx' '--disable-mod' '--disable-mad' '--disable-libmpeg2' '--disable-mpc' '--enable-ncurses' '--disable-mozilla' '--with-mozilla-pkg=' '--disable-ogg' '--disable-glx' '--disable-opengl' '--disable-galaktos' '--disable-optimize-memory' '--disable-oss' '--disable-pda' '--disable-png' '--disable-portaudio' '--disable-pulse' '--disable-pvr' '--enable-qt4' '--disable-realrtsp' '--disable-run-as-root' '--disable-smb' '--disable-schroedinger' '--disable-sdl' '--disable-sdl-image' '--disable-shout' '--disable-speex' '--disable-sse' '--disable-sout' '--disable-svg' '--disable-svgalib' '--disable-taglib' '--disable-theora' '--disable-freetype' '--disable-twolame' '--disable-upnp' '--disable-v4l' '--disable-v4l2' '--disable-vcdinfo' '--disable-vcdx' '--disable-vorbis' '--disable-loader' '--disable-x11' '--disable-screen' '--disable-x264' '--disable-xinerama' '--disable-libxml2' '--disable-xosd' '--disable-xvideo' '--disable-xvmc' '--disable-zvbi' '--disable-snapshot' '--disable-growl' '--disable-optimizations' '--enable-fast-install' '--disable-vlm' '--disable-skins2' '--disable-remoteosd' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

[00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"

[00000001] main libvlc debug: checking builtin modules

[00000001] main libvlc debug: checking plugin modules

[00000001] main libvlc debug: loading plugins cache file /home/mattylux/.cache/vlc/plugins-04041e.dat

[00000001] main libvlc debug: recursively browsing `/usr/lib/vlc'

[00000001] main libvlc debug: module bank initialized, found 173 modules

[00000001] main libvlc debug: opening config file (/home/mattylux/.config/vlc/vlcrc)

[00000001] main libvlc debug: CPU has capabilities 486 586 MMX MMXEXT FPU 

[00000001] main libvlc debug: looking for memcpy module: 1 candidate

[00000001] main libvlc debug: using memcpy module "memcpy"

[00000241] main interaction debug: thread started

[00000241] main interaction debug: thread 3084438416 (Interaction control) created at priority 0 (interface/interaction.c:382)

[00000243] main input debug: Creating an input for 'Media Library'

[00000243] main input debug: Input is a meta file: disabling unneeded options

[00000243] main input debug: `file/xspf-open:///home/mattylux/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf' gives access `file' demux `xspf-open' path `/home/mattylux/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[00000243] main input debug: creating access 'file' path='/home/mattylux/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[00000244] main access debug: looking for access module: 3 candidates

[00000244] access_file access debug: opening file `/home/mattylux/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[00000244] main access debug: using access module "access_file"

[00000244] main access debug: TIMER module_Need() : 1.132 ms - Total 1.132 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 1.132 ms)

[00000249] main stream debug: Using AStream*Stream

[00000249] main stream debug: pre-buffering...

[00000249] main stream debug: received first data for our buffer

[00000243] main input debug: creating demux: access='file' demux='xspf-open' path='/home/mattylux/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf'

[00000250] main demux debug: looking for demux module: 1 candidate

[00000250] playlist demux debug: using XSPF playlist reader

[00000250] main demux debug: using demux module "playlist"

[00000250] main demux debug: TIMER module_Need() : 0.820 ms - Total 0.820 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.820 ms)

[00000243] main input debug: `file/xspf-open:///home/mattylux/.local/share/vlc/ml.xspf' successfully opened

[00000265] main xml debug: looking for xml module: 1 candidate

[00000265] main xml debug: using xml module "xtag"

[00000265] main xml debug: TIMER module_Need() : 0.377 ms - Total 0.377 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.377 ms)

[00000250] playlist demux debug: parsed 0 tracks successfully

[00000265] main xml debug: removing module "xtag"

[00000243] main input debug: EOF reached

[00000243] main input debug: control type=1

[00000250] main demux debug: removing module "playlist"

[00000244] main access debug: removing module "access_file"

[00000243] main input debug: TIMER input launching for 'Media Library' : 6.754 ms - Total 6.754 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 6.754 ms)

[00000267] main preparser debug: thread started

[00000267] main preparser debug: waiting for thread initialization

[00000267] main preparser debug: thread 3076012944 (preparser) created at priority 0 (playlist/thread.c:79)

[00000268] main fetcher debug: thread started

[00000268] main fetcher debug: waiting for thread initialization

[00000268] main fetcher debug: thread 3063335824 (fetcher) created at priority 0 (playlist/thread.c:108)

[00000242] main playlist debug: thread started

[00000242] main playlist debug: waiting for thread initialization

[00000242] main playlist debug: rebuilding array of current - root Playlist

[00000242] main playlist debug: rebuild done - 0 items, index -1

[00000242] main playlist debug: thread 3054943120 (playlist) created at priority 0 (playlist/thread.c:117)

[00000269] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 1 candidate

[00000269] main interface debug: using interface module "hotkeys"

[00000269] main interface debug: TIMER module_Need() : 0.377 ms - Total 0.377 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.377 ms)

[00000269] main interface debug: thread started

[00000269] main interface debug: thread 3046550416 (interface) created at priority 0 (interface/interface.c:168)

[00000242] main playlist debug: adding item `tg.wmv' ( tg.wmv )

[00000271] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 13 candidates

[00000271] main interface debug: using interface module "signals"

[00000271] main interface debug: TIMER module_Need() : 0.355 ms - Total 0.355 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.355 ms)

[00000271] main interface debug: thread started

[00000271] main interface debug: thread 3029765008 (interface) created at priority 0 (interface/interface.c:168)

[00000273] main interface debug: looking for interface module: 13 candidates

[00000273] main interface debug: using interface module "qt4"

[00000273] main interface debug: TIMER module_Need() : 46.438 ms - Total 46.438 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 46.438 ms)

[00000273] main interface debug: thread started

[00000273] main interface debug: thread 3010177936 (interface) created at priority 0 (interface/interface.c:168)

[00000242] main playlist debug: rebuilding array of current - root Playlist

[00000242] main playlist debug: rebuild done - 1 items, index -1

[00000242] main playlist debug: starting new item

[00000242] main playlist debug: processing request item null node Playlist skip 0

[00000242] main playlist debug: creating new input thread

[00000276] main input debug: Creating an input for 'tg.wmv'

[00000276] main input debug: thread started

[00000276] main input debug: waiting for thread initialization

[00000276] main input debug: `tg.wmv' gives access `' demux `' path `tg.wmv'

[00000276] main input debug: creating demux: access='' demux='' path='tg.wmv'

[00000277] main demux debug: looking for access_demux module: 0 candidates

[00000277] main demux warning: no access_demux module matched "any"

[00000277] main demux debug: TIMER module_Need() : 0.165 ms - Total 0.165 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.165 ms)

[00000276] main input debug: creating access '' path='tg.wmv'

[00000278] main access debug: looking for access module: 3 candidates

[00000278] access_directory access error: tg.wmv: No such file or directory

[00000278] access_file access debug: opening file `tg.wmv'

[00000278] access_file access error: cannot open file tg.wmv (No such file or directory)

[00000278] main access debug: TIMER module_Need() : 0.562 ms - Total 0.562 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.562 ms)

[00000276] main input error: open of `tg.wmv' failed: could not create access: no suitable access module

[00000276] main input debug: thread 3001387920 (input) created at priority 10 (input/input.c:370)

[00000242] main playlist debug: finished input

[00000242] main playlist debug: dying input

[00000242] main playlist debug: dying input

[00000276] main input debug: thread ended

[00000242] main playlist debug: dead input

[00000276] main input debug: thread 3001387920 joined (playlist/engine.c:244)

[00000276] main input debug: TIMER input launching for 'tg.wmv' : 105.249 ms - Total 105.249 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 105.249 ms)

[00000242] main playlist debug: starting new item

[00000242] main playlist debug: changing item without a request (current 0/1)

[00000242] main playlist debug: nothing to play

[00000273] qt4 interface debug: Error while initializing qt-specific localization
```

non so proprio che cosa possa essere magari. forse mancheranno delle dipendenze

----------

## djinnZ

Saranno i postumi delle libagioni pasquali a rallentare il mio cervello ma 

```
[00000278] access_directory access error: tg.wmv: No such file or directory

[00000278] access_file access debug: opening file `tg.wmv'

[00000278] access_file access error: cannot open file tg.wmv (No such file or directory)
```

 mi pare che parli chiaro.

----------

## mattylux

ecco qui vlc ora funziona manca soltanto l'audio che cosa manca???

```
tux mattylux # equery --nocolor uses mplayer 

[ Searching for packages matching mplayer... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p28450 ]

 U I

 - - 3dnow               : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 - - 3dnowext            : Enable 3dnowext cpu instructions

 + + X                   : Adds support for X11

 - - a52                 : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 - - aac                 : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - - aalib               : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa                : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec             : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - amrnb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Narrow Band)

 - - amrwb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Wide Band)

 - - arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - ass                 : Internal SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 - - bidi                : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - bl                  : Enables Blinkenlights support in mplayer

 - - cddb                : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - cdio                : Use libcdio for CD support (instead of cdparanoia)

 - - cdparanoia          : Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 - - cpudetection        : Enables runtime cpudetection (useful for bindist, compatability on other CPUs)

 - - custom-cflags       : Build with user-specified CFLAGS (unsupported)

 - - custom-cpuopts      : Fine-tune custom CPU optimizations (UNSUPPORTED)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - dga                 : Adds DGA (Direct Graphic Access) support for X

 - - dirac               : Enable Dirac video support (an advanced royalty-free video compression format) via the reference library: dirac.

 - - directfb            : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - dts                 : Enables DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder support

 - - dv                  : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 - - dvb                 : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd                 : Adds support for DVDs

 - - dvdnav              : Use forked libdvdnav, navigate menus in GUIs

 - - dxr3                : Enable DXR3/H+ video output

 - - enca                : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 + + encode              : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 + + esd                 : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - fbcon               : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - - ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi                 : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 + + gtk                 : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 + + ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - jack                : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick            : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 + + kernel_linux        : KERNEL setting for systems using the Linux kernel

 - - ladspa              : Enables the ability to support ladspa plugins

 - - libcaca             : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc                : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - live                : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - lzo                 : Enables support for lzo compression

 + + mad                 : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - md5sum              : Enables md5sum video output

 - - mmx                 : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - - mmxext              : Enables mmx2 support

 - - mng                 : Adds support for libmng (MNG images)

 - - mp2                 : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 + + mp3                 : Add support for reading mp3 files

 - - musepack            : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - nemesi              : Enable Nemesi Streaming Media support

 - - openal              : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - oss                 : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm                 : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 - - pulseaudio          : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 - - pvr                 : Enable Video4Linux2 MPEG PVR

 + + quicktime           : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - - radio               : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - - rar                 : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 - - real                : Adds real audo/video support

 - - rtc                 : Enables usage of the linux real time clock. The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 - - samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - schroedinger        : Enable Dirac video support (an advanced royalty-free video compression format) via libschroedinger (high-speed implementation in C of the Dirac codec).

 + + sdl                 : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - speex               : Adds support for the speex audio codec (used for speech)

 - - sse                 : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 - - sse2                : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - - ssse3               : faster floating point optimization for SSSE3 capable chips (Intel Core 2 and later chips)

 - - svga                : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - teletext            : Support for TV teletext interface

 - - tga                 : Enables Targa video output

 - - theora              : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 - - v4l                 : Enables video4linux support

 - - v4l2                : Enable video4linux2 support

 - - video_cards_mga     : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for mga video cards

 - - video_cards_s3virge : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for s3virge video cards

 - - video_cards_tdfx    : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for tdfx video cards

 - - video_cards_vesa    : VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for vesa video cards

 - - vidix               : Support for vidix video output

 + + vorbis              : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + win32codecs         : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 - - x264                : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim               : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 - - xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + xscreensaver        : Adds support for XScreenSaver extension

 + + xv                  : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 - - xvid                : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 - - xvmc                : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran               : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

tux mattylux # 

```

che cosa devo abilitare ancora?? per poter avere il mio vlc funzionante???

----------

